# Splitboarding....do I need poles?



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

You want 3 piece collapsable poles so they dont stab you when riding down


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Got the flick locking ones too. The twist lock ones work fine for general hiking, but suck for splitboarding because they freeze up. I learned that one the hard way.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Black Diamond Expedition Poles or Z Poles are pretty much the standard right now. I have both.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I had a black diamond flick lock freeze on me last season.
Its important to pull the apart and remove the oxidisation every now and then


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Sweet! I ordered BD expedition poles. Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ETM said:


> I had a black diamond flick lock freeze on me last season.
> Its important to pull the apart and remove the oxidisation every now and then


I never had to pull them apart, but I do fully extend them and let them dry after each day out. I don't think I have ever had a flick lock freeze on me, but I have experienced the oxidation issues you speak which absolutely suck. Good point on that.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> I never had to pull them apart, but I do fully extend them and let them dry after each day out.


Good idea. I usually don't think about leaving them extended to let them dry out.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I never had to pull them apart, but I do fully extend them and let them dry after each day out. I don't think I have ever had a flick lock freeze on me, but I have experienced the oxidation issues you speak which absolutely suck. Good point on that.


Sorry poor wording on my behalf there. It was not the actual flick lock but a flick lock pole. I could undo the lock but I could not slide it down.
I put this down to oxidisation.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No worries ETM, I thought that is what you meant. You obviously know splitboarding.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Kinda old thread but if you're still looking for poles, theclymb.com has BD Compactor poles for $45 right now. Short ones only though. I just picked up a set for X-mas for a family member.


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

If you are touring on terrain where self arrest in a real concern, I highly recommend spending the extra dough on the Whippet pole. For years, these only came in a 2 section pole which made them less than ideal for splitboarding use. Black Diamond listened to their customers and are now offering these in a 3 section pole. Because they are carbon fiber, they do cost a bit more than the 2 section model, but when your safety is on the line while touring on a nasty ice crust, how much are you willing to pay to potentially save your life? 

I love these things and while not a substitute for a full ice axe, they are really bomber and pretty much all you are going to need if you are still touring without getting into more technical mountaineering.











CARBON WHIPPET SKI POLE - Black Diamond Ski Gear


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Those carbon fiber whippets are nice. Really nice actually. 

A couple of things with poles to consider and especially whippets. If you are rocking and airbag pack. Can you stash the poles so that they will not pincture the bag if it is deployed? This is not as easy as it sounds. One of the reason I went with compactors last season is this. I still have to put them on the pack with points down. I've seen some bags with hoods where you can stash the whippet pole in such a fashion that it shouldn't be a problem. Those packs had hoods. With my RAS 30L pack, not so sure. 

THose carbon fiber whippets are ridiculously light btw. For sure a great item to have. I may try a compromise and try the K2 shovel with the ice axe convertible handle. Not as convenient but it should do the job if needed.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> I never had to pull them apart, but I do fully extend them and let them dry after each day out. I don't think I have ever had a flick lock freeze on me, but I have experienced the oxidation issues you speak which absolutely suck. Good point on that.



Sunday during the cold snap, I hiked a zone and the temp was -10 when I started. One of my upper sections on an expedition pole had frozen. First time ever. After an extended period of breathing on it and smacking it and twisting, it finally snapped loose. That sucked. Especially in the cold. However it was worth the pain in the end. Got these the other day. 
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Diamond...86853756&sr=8-36&keywords=black+diamond+poles


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Does that compactor come about like tent poles?

Sweet pic btw.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Come about? Come apart? It is similar. More akin to an avalanche probe. $35 for those poles? That is a great deal. If I didn't already have poles coming out of my ass, I'd buy 'em. For those of you already with Expedition poles, it doesn't hurt to have a back up either...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Come about? Come apart? It is similar. More akin to an avalanche probe. $35 for those poles? That is a great deal. If I didn't already have poles coming out of my ass, I'd buy 'em. For those of you already with Expedition poles, it doesn't hurt to have a back up either...


Yeah. With the elastic band in the center they folder up.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's not elastic. It's a cable, but yeah, same concept.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

How about crampons? Mr. Chomps? Voile? K2 Kwicker? Karakorum?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It depends on what bindings you are using. Chomps will work with old Spark bindings. The Burner and Blaze. If you are getting a Tesla (you should it's freaking sweet) set up, you'll need the Sabertooth crampons. Karakorum has their own and same thing with Voile. 

As for using ski crampons. I used mine all of twice last season. Once in Washington skinning up the swath couloir. It got firm and fairly steep. Even then I was right at the limit. The other time was last spring when I did the Northwest Couloir on Torreys. I didn't necessarily need them, but it was a whole lot less work to use 'em. As the beat up skiers and spitters without them can attest. If you are doing the 'dacks, which I assume you probably will, I would think you would want them. You'll also want boot crampons and probably an ice axe. From what I've seen of that terrain, it is frequently required to get to where you are going. The Adirondacks have serious mountaineering type of terrain. May not look as glorious as say what Washington has, but it is still the real deal.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah. I'll definitely be getting up to the Dacks. Already planning something for Mt Marcy. Might head up to the Chic Chocs in Feb also.

At the point you've needed the ski cramps, would it make more sense to just boot up in regular crampons?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is a tough question. In your case, I want to say yes, but I just don't know. I literally have zero experience doing the splitboard thing on the east coast.

I will say that the ski crampons are probably something you'll need infrequently. Even in Washington, where things are more mountaineering like I've broken out my crampons twice in three trips. Maybe try to pick the brains of some of the locals if you find some? 

I think at some point you'll want to get them, but maybe not right away.


----------

